#  Krankheiten >   Hautausschlag, wie kleine Stiche? Was kann das sein? >

## wici

hallo! 
Vorgestern war ein Freund bei einem Arzt weil er seit 2-3 Tagen am gazen Körper kleine "Pusteln" hat- sie sehen aus wie Mückenstiche nur wesentlich kleiner- manche von ihnen füllen sich mit Gewebswasser. Der Ausschlag juckt sehr stark.
Der erste Arzt meinte, dass was wohl Krätze sei- da der Ausschlag aber nicht an den für dirsen Befall typischen stellen auftrat habe ich ihm geraten eine Zweitmeinung  einzuholen.  Der zweit Arzt war nun der Meinung "jaja man kennt das, aber man weiß nicht was die Ursache dafür ist und wie man behandeln soll". - also gab es eine Cortisonsalbe die er nun seit 2 tagen anwendet- aber ohne Erfolg...
Hat jemand eine Idee was das sein kann? 
MfG 
Wici

----------


## StarBuG

War er denn mal bei einem Dermatologen, sprich Hautarzt? 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## nickie

Hallo 
schau mal in diesen Link: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pustel 
speziell die weiterführenden links unter "andere Pustel-Erkrankungen" könnten dich interessieren.

----------


## wici

Ja- beide Ärzte (die ich in meinem Ersten Eintrag beschrieben habe) waren Hautärzte... darum wundert mich das ja so...??

----------


## wici

Danke Nickie- da schau ich gleich mal nach :-)

----------

